# College Parties. Should I stay or should I go?



## SleepyChihuahua (Aug 28, 2011)

Well it's like my third year of college or something like that, (I probably still count as a sophomore tho) & I have never been to a college party.
They terrify me. Having to get all pretty & going somewhere where you don't know anyone to put yourself in a compromised state (drunk) & "enjoy" it with said strangers..then having to avoid the guys that wanna talk to you, or worse yet, actually talking to them! Even worse worse! being asked to dance (& I mean dancing today isn't really dancing it's just sex w your clothes on right)

I don't drink, & I don't really dance-only times I have was at family parties & things like that- so I don't really see the point of me being there. Anyway I have this one friend, she's not really a friend anymore, we were close in highschool but now all she does is drink and party and sleep with everyone, I mean whatever it's her business but she invited me to a party over at our mutual friend's campus next week & I don't know what to do.

They'll be a few more ppl that I know going with her so I won't be totally alone but it just scares the crap out of me just thinking about it. My heart races & I feel like crying. & then I feel like such a punk for being scared of something that apparently everyone loves doing. Or lonely when everyone I try to text is out partying and I'm alone in my room-like always.

Actually my really close friend is going, like the only friend I have left in the world, & I'd really feel better if he was around but I also don't wanna be too clingy or need him to "hold my hand" thru the whole thing. It'll probably just keep him from having fun& meeting girls you know /: 

So the point is should I face my fear & try it out? Risk being humiliated for being the only sober person in the room plastered up against the wall, being made fun of by my friends or forced to dance, or should I just stay in the comforts of my room, like I always do? What do you guys think? I wanna get over this but I dunno if I can /: 

...maybe if I get high first?? Uhg Idk. Any & all advice is appreciated.
-Sleepy


----------



## wmw87 (Apr 20, 2011)

my advice:

The only time i've ever had a social life was when I was drinking. heavily.

that said, as long as i kept myself from getting too trashed, i enjoyed myself immensely. didn't really make too many friends, but then again I didn't care cause I was drunk most of the time.

you should go to the party but start off by having a few shots to get yourself buzzed. then carry around a beer (or cup of beer, whatever) so that people won't pester you into drinking more. do not let people pressure you into drinking more. if i control my own drinking i end up fine, but if other people encourage me to drink i get totally messed up and lose control.

use your friends to get introduced to other people. if you fail to strike up conversations with new people, just gravitate back to your friends.

if you have SA and stay sober at the party it will feel like a trainwreck and you'll want to run away crying. sorry. :/


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

i loved college parties. i would usually drink a lot -- but so would everyone, and it made things a LOT easier for me. the only thing is i didnt get invited to parties hardly ever, until i got a boyfriend who had more of a social life than i did. those were some of the best times of my life, going to parties w/him.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

"Just do it."

- Nike Johnson


----------



## pancake111 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm not in college yet, but I wouldn't go. Not only would I be extremely anxious, but they're just stupid. People are just getting drunk and being complete idiots. I wouldn't waste my time.


----------



## thankyouberry (Aug 11, 2011)

Try it out at least once. Just be safe and don't drink too much.


----------



## Popularity (Dec 13, 2010)

I know how you feel. A lot of the time I force myself to go just to get out but I really don't enjoy just shooting the breeze and hopping around for a few hours. But it seriously helps a ton and makes it enjoyable for me to drink. I've never gotten too messed up but alcohol is the best drug I have ever taken for sociability besides mdma. I just cut out all the little insecurities in what I do with my hands, mouth, and eyes and have an easy time talking.

I still don't like the idea of just talking for hours and find parties a little childish, but meh, might as well participate in them while you still can and maybe meet some people you enjoy.


----------



## SleepyChihuahua (Aug 28, 2011)

I think I'll go. It'll be easier since I'll know some people. I already kind of declined the invitation- or dodged it really- but if it comes up again I'll say yea. Don't know if that'll happen tho since it's tomorrow & everyone is so used to me not going anywhere when invited anyway. 
What I really don't like tho is that I don't have my own car, so I'll have to rely on other people to get me there and back... probably buzzed/drunk people. uhhgg.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely go, have fun!


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

I would go, stay away from the Ketamine thats all. Seems like most house parties around where I live have Ketamine junkies.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

SleepyChihuahua said:


> Well it's like my third year of college or something like that, (I probably still count as a sophomore tho) & I have never been to a college party.
> They terrify me. Having to get all pretty & going somewhere where you don't know anyone to put yourself in a compromised state (drunk) & "enjoy" it with said strangers..then having to avoid the guys that wanna talk to you, or worse yet, actually talking to them! Even worse worse! being asked to dance (& I mean dancing today isn't really dancing it's just sex w your clothes on right)
> 
> I don't drink, & I don't really dance-only times I have was at family parties & things like that- so I don't really see the point of me being there. Anyway I have this one friend, she's not really a friend anymore, we were close in highschool but now all she does is drink and party and sleep with everyone, I mean whatever it's her business but she invited me to a party over at our mutual friend's campus next week & I don't know what to do.
> ...


Doesn't seem like you're going to have fun, the post seems real pessimistic about the whole situation. I don't like them either & that's just how it is, you don't have to go, really. If you do decide to, then yes, get a bit loopy beforehand.


----------



## MsGriffith (Aug 7, 2014)

Just give it a try,

In my story, my longtime boyfriend and I met a college party  In fact next month, we will celebrate our 6th year anniversary and I want a new kind of celebration, so I decided to take our sex life into the next level. I ask a friend of mine for some suggestion to give our anniversary a new taste. She told me to look for this store, it's called adameve.com they're offering adult toys and the ff. toys might give the new taste that I'm looking for she even told me to use this code HARD10 at the checkout to get the discount. I ordered the Rock Hard Weekend Shooter and some of them are even 50 percent off, free Shipping, dvds and other goodies. I can't wait for it to arrive!. I am so excited to try it out!.


----------

